# New trainer, new program, new me



## Fitgirl70 (May 5, 2004)

Okay, Jodie was right, I did need to start a new journal.

#1 -- I only have 6 months to the show and I need to get on the ball and really get serious.  I know I still have some time and A LOT can be done in 6 months.  But if I don't buckle down now, it will be too hard later.
#2 -- At last check (Tuesday, May 4th) I was at 21% BF, 120lbs and my measurements barely moved.   I don't know what's was wrong, but I'm going to blame it on the Vegas vacation... 
#3 -- I have a new trainer.  Her name is Jonna (sp?) and I have my first session with her tomorrow at 4pm.   She has been a fitness/figure competitor for 10 years and is competing this year in England for NABBA.  I don't know what all she is doing yet, I will find out tomorrow.   Yes, my training hours have changed.   They were going to with Will anyway, so I have no problem with the time change.  I will still do my cardio in the mornings either at Gold's or I will do it at our fitness center at Cooper.
#4 -- I can now begin my HEAT.   I need to order some more SesaThin.   I realized earlier that I need a new sports bra too.  So I think as soon as I close my new journal, I will go online to Victoria's Secret and order one of their cool new ones that I've been eye-balling lately.
#5 -- I ONLY HAVE 18 DAYS UNTIL WE LEAVE FOR PLAYA DEL CARMEN.   And I'm gonna see exactly what can be accomplished in that time period.


OK everyone, here it is -- My New Journal.    New trainer, new program, new me.   What's gonna happen?   Who will Fitgirl motivate today?   Whatever it is, I think I will like my new trainer -- and I think there will be some significant changes coming for Fitgirl.


----------



## JLB001 (May 5, 2004)

woohoo a new journal!!!!

VS has sports bras?   hmmm...

Did you get my V.M. I left on your cellie?


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 5, 2004)

Yep VS has sports bras.   If you go onto their website, it is item number KN176-667 -- that's the one I bought.

No, I didn't get your message.   My cellie is in the car....hold one, I'll go get it out .


----------



## greekblondechic (May 5, 2004)

woohoo.. VS not just for lacey stuff anymore! I need some new sports bra's too..mine are starting to die out  

Can't wait to see how this journal plays out.. and excited to see what the new trainer will tell ya!

Good luck hunny bunny!!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 5, 2004)

Jodie, no that's not the song......the song I'm talking about is by Usher and Ludacris and Lil John and Feat, I think.   It's called YEAH.

It goes something like.....yeah, yeah, yeah, yeah.....and it says.....umm, yeah, that's pretty much it.....LOL...no, there's some other words.


----------



## JLB001 (May 5, 2004)

LOL...ok.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 5, 2004)

J, here's the lyrics -- at least the first part

I'm in the club with my homies, tryna get a lil V-I, keep it down on the low key, cause you know how it feels.
I said shorty she was checkin up on me, from the game she was spittin my ear you'd think that she knew me.
So we decided to chill 

Conversation got heavy, she had me feelin like she's ready to blow!
(Watch Out!, Watch Out!)
She saying come get me, come get me,
So I got up and followed her to the floor, she said baby lets go,
When I told her I said 

[Usher (Chorus):]
Yeah (yeah) Shorty got down to come and get me 
Yeah (yeah) I got so caught up I forgot she told me 
Yeah (yeah) Cause if my girl new it'd be best to hold me 
Yeah (yeah) Next thing I knew she was all up on me screaming: 

Yeah, Yeah yeah, Yeah yeah, Yeaah 
Yeah, Yeah yeah, Yeah yeah, Yeaah


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 6, 2004)

05/06/04 Thursday
Today has been pretty good actually.   In a power point class pretty much all day, but that's not so bad.

1 dose SesaThin, 2 HEAT, 1 Multi, 1 Vit-E before breakfast
M1: oats w/ raisins, coffee, 
M2: 2 strawberries and some water
M3: chicken, red and green bell pepper, black beans, water, 1 dose SesaThin
M4: SF Jello cup, water

I'm about to go workout so I'll have another dose of HEAT before my workout.

M5: chicken on lettuce, tomato w/ 1/2 slice wheat bread, water to drink.

I have a 4pm workout this afternoon with my new trainer.  I'll be sure to let everyone know how it goes.

Hope everyone is doing great today!


----------



## jstar (May 6, 2004)

Hi Fit!

Thanks for posting those lyrics...I can never tell what they are saying except YEAH!!! 

Six months? That is pleeenntty of time! You will be great. Do we get any pics?


----------



## Stacey (May 6, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Fitgirl70 *_
> 
> OK everyone, here it is -- My New Journal.    New trainer, new program, new me.   What's gonna happen?   Who will Fitgirl motivate today?   Whatever it is, I think I will like my new trainer -- and I think there will be some significant changes coming for Fitgirl.



Honey you motivate me EVERY day!! Seriously 
Can't wait to follow your new journal!!! and ummmmmm... crawl in your suit case and go to Playa with ya toooooo  

Good Luck sweetiepie!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 6, 2004)

Sure Stace....you're so damn little, I'm sure you'd fit!!

Yep jstar, new pics will be coming soon.  I don't know when.  We'll see


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 6, 2004)

About to leave and go workout with my new trainer you guys.  I'll post later how it went.


----------



## sara (May 6, 2004)

Good luck sweetie


----------



## JLB001 (May 6, 2004)

Maybe I should go buy on of the NOW CD's and use something off it.

Have fun Tam!


----------



## Stacey (May 6, 2004)

umm I doubt I'd fit

HAVE A GREAT WORKOUT!!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 6, 2004)

Okay, the workout (not a weighted workout) went pretty good.   Jonna (last name is Amato) (anyone heard of her?) put me through this stretching, releasing stuff on a foam cylinder thing.   I have never done anything like that before and it was so good.   It felt really good and I was totally sweating by the time it was over.  Then I had to do 15 minutes of cardio on the treadmill.   

We are taking BF measurements tomorrow and then doing a real workout.   I'll have to let you guys knwo how that goes too.

I had chicken on lettuce and tomato w/ 1/2 slice wheat bread tonight for dinner w/ water to drink.

Gotta log that too!


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (May 6, 2004)

everything looks great

good luck FGirl


----------



## greekblondechic (May 6, 2004)

you barely ate anythin today hon!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 7, 2004)

05/07/04  Friday
TGIF!!

1 dose HEAT before workout
Did cardio this morning -- 45 minutes on treadmill

M1: 3 eggs, coffee
M2: 1/4 c. oatmeal w/ raisins, water
M3: tuna and sweet potato, water
M4: 
M5:

I have a workout with Jonna this afternoon at 4pm -- Should be good, I'll tell you guys later tonight how it goes.

Gotta get to work now.  Talk to you later


----------



## Stacey (May 7, 2004)

Hey honey! That workout sounds Fun that you had with her!!!  

Got any big plans for the weekend??


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 7, 2004)

I don't have any really big plans, everyone is coming over to my house tomorrow though and we're going to cook out and just hang out for Mother's Day.   All of the in-laws and my mother in law will be there.   My mom won't though because she already has plans.  I'll just see her on Sunday

What about you?   Are you doing anything special for your mom?


----------



## greekblondechic (May 7, 2004)

You can accomplish anything you damn well please in 16 days!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 7, 2004)

Right On Sista'


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 8, 2004)

OH MY GOSH!!!!!!

Is HEAT REALLY that good?

today I got on the scale - okay, i know i shouldn't be doing that, but.....who the hell's gonna stop me?   

it read --   117.   i could not believe it!!!    

this morning I'm up and I"m about to have some eggs and some oatmeal and some green tea.

i am totally excited about the weight loss!   do you understand that even at my lowest of weight of 120 -- I've lost 3 lbs.   this is wonderful news and makes me wanna work even harder!  I WILL WORK EVEN HARDER!!!!!!!!

OK, gotta go eat and then gotta get started cleaning my house.


----------



## atherjen (May 8, 2004)

thats EXCELLENT Tam!!!  even more motivation for you!! 
Im def thinking of getting some sesathin. 

Have a great day girl!


----------



## Jodi (May 8, 2004)

Good job FG  -   The combo of HEAT and Sesathin I've found to do wonders and I feel they are great, just not sure that they are that great for such a dramatic change.  Just not don't be surprised if some is water loss though but regrardless the motivation is always wonderful and I'm sure your good diet and exercise played a key role.


----------



## greekblondechic (May 8, 2004)

That's awesome honey... glad u are even MORE motivated now!

Jodi.. how does Heat and Sesathin combo affect thyroid and adrenals? Does the heat work as a stimulant?


----------



## Jodi (May 8, 2004)

Sorry, I don't know the answers.  I know those questions have been posted on Avant's site somewhere though.  TP may know the answers to those questions better than I.  

I can tell you that there are very little stimulant effects from the HEAT though.  It is a fat burner, not a stimulant.


----------



## greekblondechic (May 8, 2004)

Thanks Jodi, I will look for them and if I can't find it then I'll send TP a PM


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 8, 2004)

I usually don't feel that much of a stimulant from the HEAT either Jodi.   I have noticed within this week of using the HEAT (in combination w/ the SesaThin) that all of my skirts and pants are looser in the waist and hips area.   

These are  really awesome products if I had to give my review on supps.   I give both of them 5 out of 5 stars!  

I need to order more SesaThin too.  I think I've only 1 or maybe 2 more doses left in my bottle.   I"ll be ordering today - most definitely.

Jodi, I'm sure some of it is water and trust me, I've had a lot of water weight to shed coming outta Vegas.   I'm just glad the weight is what it is.   And of course, yes, it makes me wanna work harder


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (May 8, 2004)

Good work FG, keep it up
and good luck


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 8, 2004)

Thanks CAT.   I'm loving waning waist and the thinning hips and the lean legs and the round tight 



Just gotta keep up the hard work and keep my diet in check

Let's see 
M1: was eggs and a slice of whole grain, ww bread, green tea
M2: tuna sandwich , water
M3:
M4:
M5:


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (May 8, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Fitgirl70 *_
> Thanks CAT.   I'm loving waning waist and the thinning hips and the lean legs and the round tight




you and me both


----------



## greekblondechic (May 8, 2004)

Ever finish a bowl of oaties wishing there was more???


----------



## Stacey (May 8, 2004)

Poppin in to say HI!  Hope you have a very happy Mother's day sweetiepie!!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 9, 2004)

HAPPY MOTHER'S DAY TO ALL THE MOTHERS OUT THERE IN IM LAND.

This morning I got up, took my HEAT and made b-fast for the boys and they're watching cartoons now --mommy's playing on the internet and having a cup of coffee and I'm about to go make some oatmeal.   Yes Viv, I do that all the time speaking of oatties.  Do you like raisins?  Ever put raisins in your oatmeal?

M2: 1/2 tuna sandwich and ate the rest of the tuna by itself, water to drink.  

I was gonna go to the gym and do some cardio, but I have so much laundry to do and I need to clean up the game room!

M3/snack:  green tea and SF Jello cup, handful of raisins
M4:
M5

I will go do my cardio in the morning and then have my workout w/ Jonna at 4pm


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 9, 2004)

About to leave to go see my mom and then going to the gym for some cardio later.

Hope you all have a great day!   Talk to you later.


----------



## atherjen (May 9, 2004)

Happy MOmmies Day Tam!!  Hope you have a super day with your kiddies and mother!  

I am the same- I just can never eat too many oaties!!


----------



## greekblondechic (May 9, 2004)

Happy Mother's Day dearie! 

I'm not a big fan of raisins but I eat them in trail mix


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 9, 2004)

I wish I could stay away from raisins


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 9, 2004)

I just had a handful of raisins too......damn, I need to throw those things in the trash


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 9, 2004)

Well S%!^, I wanna go tan, but I guess if I'm gonna go to the gym, I might as well get my cardio in too huh????


OK, OK -- I"m headed to the gym for cardio and then I'll tan.  I guess I'll compromise with myself.

Back in a bit


----------



## Jill (May 9, 2004)

Raisins are a weekness of mine too. I just WONT buy em!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 9, 2004)

OK, I did it.....that was a good compromise!

40 minutes on the treadmill and then relax in the tanning bed. 

I really needed to tan too before we go to Playacar so I don't burn.

The cardio was good too.  One of the trainers came up to me and said "puttin' in over time huh?"  I said "yeah, got a show to do, so I gotta do the work."

I think we're getting Carraba's for dinner.  I think I'm gonna have some chicken and shrimp, and then I'll just make a sweet potato here at home.


----------



## greekblondechic (May 9, 2004)

Feels good don't it? When the trainers take notice of your hard work!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 10, 2004)

05/10/04 Monday
No cardio this morning since I worked out so late yesterday afternoon.   I got to talk to Victor yesterday afternoon and I think I might see him today at the gym, he said he may come up there to get a couple of last minute things done.

Working out this afternoon at 4 w/ Jonna.

M1: oaties w/ Splenda and coffee.
M2:
M3:
M4:

Hope everyone is having a great day!   Need to get to work now.   Will be back on about lunch-time.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 10, 2004)

This pic is from yesterday......and these shorts are new.  Now I have to go buy more before we leave for Playacar


----------



## greekblondechic (May 10, 2004)

hahaha! girl u look like one of those diet pill ads!!!!!! NICE!!!


----------



## JLB001 (May 10, 2004)

Doesn't it feel good Tamtam???  Just a few more weeks and then pretty beach!!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 10, 2004)

Yeah, I do look like one of those ads, huh???

Yep, it does feel good!   I can't wait to see what I look like come beach time!!!


----------



## Jenny (May 10, 2004)

Great new Journal Tam! 

13 days? Oooh, I have 11  Well, it's 9:30 PM in Sweden, so technically 10 and one night 
Let's work out butts off


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 10, 2004)

Thanks Jenny.....let's work our butts off girly....c'mon   

I can't wait to be in Mexico girly!   

I'm gonna do nothing but lay my butt on beach and chill


----------



## Jill (May 10, 2004)

Great pic!!

Hey, quick question. I think you said you were taking Zantrax at one time-the people at GNC said this was 'the shit' in fat burners / thermos. Any thoughts? Dont forget that Im limited to my thermo choices cause I live in Canada.

Thanks hun! Keep up the GRRRRREAT progress!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 10, 2004)

Yeah, I took the Zantrex.  I liked it, I thought it worked pretty good.    Keep in mind, not every fat burner/thermo is for everybody.  I had some peeps tell me the Lipo 6 was crap, but I lost 7% BF on it.

Now, IMO, the HEAT is the best thing I've bought in a long time.   It doesn't give me the jitters, curbs my appetite a bit and gives me a good boost of energy ------ hmmmm.....just what it says it does.   I'll be interested to take my BF before we leave after being on it for a bit.   I'll be sure to let you know.


Can you get the HEAT there?   If so, I'd say get that WITH the SesaThin.   I need to order more SesaThin, but I just can't do it right now!  Maybe at the end of the month, I can order some more.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 11, 2004)

05/11/04 Tuesday
Gonna be busy, busy today!

HEAT before breakfast
M1: 2 eggs, 1/2 c. oatmeal, black coffee
M2: EAS AdvantEDGE Chocolate Shake then some water
M3: chicken breast, chick peas and kidney bean salad, cucumbers, water to drink.
(*Damnit, I was gonna take my HEAT before lunch, oh well.  Maybe I can take it before lecture starts, so I don't fall asleep)
M4:
M5:

No workout today.  I'm taking the day off since I'm gonna be busy today.   No workout this afternoon or tomorrow because I have lectures to attend here at work.  I went in to the gym yesterday though at 4 because I had a workout scheduled w/ Jonna and something happened to her car and she couldn't make it.  I ended up doing 40 minutes cardio and 100 crunches on the ball.

I asked the PT manager to tell her to call me to see if she wanted to meet this morning or tomorrow morning, because I can't do it in the afternoons until Friday and she never called me.   I'm sure she'll call me today, I hope.   If not, I plan to go in and do  my own little workout tomorrow morning and then try to get my cardio in tomorrow at lunch maybe.  But according to our schedule, I won't get a workout in w/ her until Friday -- that's just too long to go without a workout!!!

OK, enough of my book.  Talk to you guys later.
Fit


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 11, 2004)

Boy, my lunch has me really full.  I'd like to finish my chicken though, because I haven't had much protein today except the 15grams I had in that shake.


----------



## naturaltan (May 11, 2004)

so why not do your workout without your trainer?


----------



## Stacey (May 11, 2004)

Hey there-- I have been MIA for awhile--kinda. Work is crazy crazy busy.. I'm getting overwhelmed!!!

Your meals look great girl. I love those shakes!

You should lift weights without a trainer..your a smart girl-- you can do it without them. I wouldn't let that miss your workout sessions.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 12, 2004)

Yeah, you're right, you both war.  I should've done it, but I opted for cardio anyway.....oh well 
Today was back and biceps....good workout!!

*2 HEAT before workout*
Back and Biceps w/ Jonna
3 Glutamine, 2 Vit E, 1 Multi (after workout)
M1: (post workout) EAS AdvantEDGE Chocolate RTD Shake
M2: 2 eggs, black coffee
M3: 1/2 of a One-Way protein bar, water
*2 HEAT before lunch*
M4: mexican lasagna (chicken breast, tomatoes, tortilla pieces, veggies, Gatorade to drink
M5: tuna w/ salt and pep to taste, sweet potato, water to drink, 1 multi

I think I might go tan after work today.   I need to get my tan on before we hit the beach.  I ordered a new swimsuit today to take to Playa and a dress and some shoes -- WOOO HOOO -- Thank you to the mother-in-law, she paid for it.

Hope everyone is doing great today!  Gotta get back to work for a bit.   Probably be back on about lunch time.


----------



## JLB001 (May 12, 2004)

Tam...tan that white butt!  You don't want to burn it on vacation!  Ouchie!

Augh....clothes!  I gotta find some for a photoshoot thingie.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 12, 2004)

Girl, you are so right and my booty is white!!!  

What do you need for the photoshoot?  When is it?   I don't know if I have anything, but let me know, you're welcome to borrow whatever you want -- I have plenty of thong swimsuits and itty bitty black dresses!!!


----------



## greekblondechic (May 12, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Fitgirl70 *_
> I have plenty of thong swimsuits and itty bitty black dresses!!!



   

Girl you crack me up! Love ya!


----------



## naturaltan (May 12, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Fitgirl70 *_
> I have plenty of thong swimsuits and itty bitty black dresses!!!



that's my cousON  

now ... if you would just send those pics of you in these so called  itty bitty black dresses


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 12, 2004)

I'll be sending some pics definitely from Playa.....so, unless I happen to take any between now and then, you'll just have to suffer!!!!


----------



## JLB001 (May 12, 2004)

Hmm....It's for the shoot Craig and I are doing.  I know no clothes are needed for the body paint stuff.  So that part will be easy.  LOL  It's just that I am clueless on what we might shoot in for the others.  They'll be more blk n whts.

Then I plan to do one more shoot, right before the show, the photographer is wanting more Rachel McLish type stuff, so workout stuff and shorts/ form fitting tops.  I dunno.  LOL

I got blk dresses, but I've already shoot in the stuff I have, plus my shorts will not fit at this point, they will be too big.  Thought about a trip to walmart..leave the tags in, shoot and return.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 12, 2004)

That's a pretty good idea!  I've done that once before!  Not for a shoot of course, I think it was just for a night out or something.

OOOO, I always thought the shoots of Rachel McLish and Corey Everson were always so good....those two just have that look.   I think you do to...those'll be great - can't wait to see


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 12, 2004)

Hey, here's the swimsuit I bought for Playa.....now, I seriously doubt I'll look as good as Carol Grow doees in it, but you get the idea.


----------



## naturaltan (May 12, 2004)

Nice suit 

Bodypainting is truly a fun time.  Get the right type of people and there is no end to the amount of fun that can be had.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 12, 2004)

I'm hungry!!! What is good for an afternoon snack?  I've already shake for today.  Maybe I'll have some oatmeal.....


----------



## JLB001 (May 12, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by naturaltan *_
> Nice suit
> 
> Bodypainting is truly a fun time.  Get the right type of people and there is no end to the amount of fun that can be had.


NT...It's not that kind of shoot!   This will be with olive oil and a paint stuff mixed into it to give the body either a silver or gold color.  You'll just be able to see muscles and stuff.  OMG...and STUFF!  lol  Craig's STUFF.  I'll have to keep those under cover!


----------



## JLB001 (May 12, 2004)

Tamtam...cute suit!   You'll look like a hottie in it!

Craig is going to that time share thing tomorrow morning, he gets to pick between Vegas or Orlando for the trip.  I thik we'll do Orlando.  I haven't been there since I was in 5th grade!  Plus his parents would be able to come visit there too.


----------



## greekblondechic (May 12, 2004)

Thats a cute swimsuit FG! The model is pretty, but a bit too skinny!

JLB.. haha, cover up the stuff  
If u gonna return it honey, you can even go to a more expensive store than Wallymart no? I'm sure even a garbage bag would look great on u tho!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 12, 2004)

Thank you Jodie and Viv.  I've been really looking through that catalog for the past month.  I'm glad I finally ordered it though.   Hope it comes in before we leave!!!

Awww, I've never been to Orlando - man that will be fun!


----------



## greekblondechic (May 12, 2004)

I could never buy a bathing suit w/o trying it on first. Maybe that will change when I am lean and mean! Or just lean


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 12, 2004)

I updated the meals Jodie, what do you think??


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 12, 2004)

I've bought a couple of swimsuits from Venus Swimwear Viv.   I have bought from other online catalogs with not so pleasant results, but Venus actually offers true to you sizes and I have always been pleased.


----------



## greekblondechic (May 12, 2004)

checking out the site.. they have some CUTE stuff!!!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 12, 2004)

Yeah, they really do!!!  Do you see that black dress w/ the red roses on it?   I ordered that too


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (May 12, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Fitgirl70 *_
> Hey, here's the swimsuit I bought for Playa.....now, I seriously doubt I'll look as good as Carol Grow doees in it, but you get the idea.



At first i thought the woman in this pic
was you
but then i remembered how much better you look


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 12, 2004)

Awwww CAT.....You are so sweet!   You are the best honey!!

smooches


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (May 12, 2004)

( *thinks to himself:  Hehe, that always gets 'em)


----------



## JLB001 (May 12, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Fitgirl70 *_
> Yeah, you're right, you both war.  I should've done it, but I opted for cardio anyway.....oh well
> Today was back and biceps....good workout!!
> 
> ...



Where's MY lasagna????  Craig said that's alot of fake food.  Enjoy them while you can...once you hit 12 weeks...bye bye fake foods!


----------



## Jodi (May 12, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Fitgirl70 *_
> I've bought a couple of swimsuits from Venus Swimwear Viv.   I have bought from other online catalogs with not so pleasant results, but Venus actually offers true to you sizes and I have always been pleased.


That is where I buy all mine too   Love the tankini's


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 13, 2004)

Fake foods huh??   OK, I think I will try cutting those right now!   No better time like the present and it will be easier now than have relied on them for so long and then having to try to cut them.   

OK Cool Hand Craig, so, what's my plan -- _(I need help, can you tell??   )_

No RTD's, protein bars?  
Here's what today looks like so far:

No cardio this morning, woke up w/ the worse headache, will do cardio at lunch probably or after work--haven't decided yet.

* 2 HEAT before breakfast*
M1:  Soy Latte, 2 eggs, 1/2 c. oatties
* 2 HEAT before lunch*
M2:  chicken breast and sweet potato (I didn't get to have a shake or anything because I was at a meeting.  This is the second meal today because of that)
I did 45 minutes of cardio after work today.   I also did 100 crunches on the ball and then tanned afterwards
M3: 1/2 turkey sandwich on whole grain, wheat nut bread, water.
M4:

Jodi, thanks for stopping by my journal, come in more often.  Don't you just love Venus?  I've loved all of their stuff, shorts, shoes, dresses, swimsuits, everything.

CHC, help please!!


----------



## JLB001 (May 13, 2004)

He considers the bars fake foods.  LOL


----------



## naturaltan (May 13, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by JLB001 *_
> NT...It's not that kind of shoot!   This will be with olive oil and a paint stuff mixed into it to give the body either a silver or gold color.  You'll just be able to see muscles and stuff.  OMG...and STUFF!  lol  Craig's STUFF.  I'll have to keep those under cover!



 ... I know you don't go down that road.  

Morning cousON ... no time like the present to get rid of the fake foods.  Like JBL said, once it gets closer, those food choices have to go anyways, might as well get rid of them now.


----------



## Jodi (May 13, 2004)

> Jodi, thanks for stopping by my journal, come in more often. Don't you just love Venus? I've loved all of their stuff, shorts, shoes, dresses, swimsuits, everything.


I've been buy bathing suits from them for at least 5 or 6 years now.  Expensive but they fit so perfect.  I've never bought their clothes even though I love the way they look.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 13, 2004)

Caaaaaarrrdio after work today with crunches and then tanned!!!!!!

I'm feeling great actually and now I'm about to go to the store to do some shopping for the weekend.

Hope everyone is doing great this afternoon


----------



## JLB001 (May 13, 2004)

Tam.....I have a PM I need to send you.  But I have to get the link again that I wanted to send.  LOL


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 14, 2004)

Everyone -- (Thank you Jodie)  I've been looking for these.


This is Will, the trainer that was mine for a while after Victor.  I still need to peruse the mm.com site to see what his placing was, I'll let you know.

http://www.photoreflect.com/scripts...hoto=03HU000Y000126&start=0&album=0&adjust=-1


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 14, 2004)

Hey Jodie, do you know where the list of winners is?


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 14, 2004)

05/14/05 Friday

Ok, no workout this morning - I will do it this afternoon at 4 w/ Jonna.

I've up'd my dose of HEAT to the Full Dosing - 3 caps

* 3 HEAT before breakfast*
M1: Soy Latte, Oatmeal w/ raisins and Splenda
M2/snack: SF Jello cup, water
* 3 HEAT before lunch*
M3: baked fish w/ lemon and steamed broccoli, water to drink
M4:
M5:

I need to get some work done now, so I'll be back in a bit.
Thanks again Jodie for the link and the info.  I've been looking for it.  Love Ya


----------



## Stacey (May 14, 2004)

Will has an awesome body

Hey girliepoo ~~ How are ya?
Hope you have a wonderful Friday!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 14, 2004)

Yeah, he's pretty awesome Stacey!!   I am so proud of him!


----------



## Stacey (May 14, 2004)

COOL


----------



## Jill (May 14, 2004)

Do you consider a sf jello cup a meal? Thats like 7 cals


----------



## JLB001 (May 14, 2004)

http://www.photoreflect.com/scripts...hoto=03HU000Z000003&start=0&album=0&adjust=-1<~~won the show.  He's actually one of Craig's teachers.  Not sure where a list of winners would be.


----------



## JLB001 (May 14, 2004)

Tam...jello is not a meal!  That would be a sm. snack.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 14, 2004)

Man.....you are good!!
Thanks for sending me that

I can't believe that though, I think Will looked so much better than this dude....  

Well, we all know judging is not always right on -- what are you gonna do???


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 14, 2004)

No, not a meal, I changed it to M2/Snack:  in my journal entry.

OK, so I haven't figured this out completely.....man, I need help with the diet!!


----------



## JLB001 (May 14, 2004)

I'm not sure which titles he won.  I'm with you on how....I don't see it either.... but ya neva kno.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 14, 2004)

New news on the Fitgirl front:

Gold's Gym has filed bankruptcy and is closing.   I think I'll be able to get my money back, but once again, I'm left without a trainer.

After our leg workout today Jonna sat down with the manager and he told her that if she came in to train after Monday, she wouldn't get paid.   Actually, he couldn't guarantee she'd get paid if she trained me on Monday!!! 

At least I'll get my money back and for now I think I'm going to do it on my own until probably the end of July,first of August and then I'll get a trainer then to help me through the show.  WOW!!!  MY LUCK W/ TRAINERS TRAINING ME FOR THIS SHOW IS NOT GOOD......THINK ALL MY TRIALS AND ADVERSITIES IS TELLING ME I'M GOING TO COME THROUGH IT AND I'M GONNA WIN!!!  

Wouldn't that be great!!!

Ok, bedtime, talk to you guys later.  Maybe some pics this weekend.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 17, 2004)

05/17/04 Monday
Hey everyone!!! How are you?  I got so sunburned this weekend at Red River Cycle Trails.

I have got to fake n' bake at some point this week to try to even out before we leave on Sunday.

* 3 HEAT before breakfast *
OK, I had a bb pastry this morning, but I'm going to be good the rest of the week -- nothing but tuna, sweet potatoes, green beans, oatmeal and eggs this week.   I've got to drop some of this before I hit the beach.
M2: water and a mini Kashi GoLean Lemon bar.
* 3 HEAT before lunch*
M3: tuna and sweet potato w/ water to drink.
M4/snack: SF Jello and water
M5:

Loves to all my peeps.


----------



## Stacey (May 17, 2004)

I can't believe all this crap your going through with the trainers.. Thats unbelievable!! I'm sowwy sweetie!! 

But awesome additude you have there--I know you will kick some butt!!!

Are you getting excited about Playa?? I love it there!!

I had a starbucks coffee this morning and was thinking of you when standing in line! 

Have a great day!!


----------



## JLB001 (May 17, 2004)

bb pastry <~~~what is this?  a blueberry pastry?  

Tam...hang in there with the trainer and gym stuff.


----------



## greekblondechic (May 17, 2004)

I was thinking the same thing lol!!!!

Don't worry about the bb pastry.. think of it as a metabo boost and just eat clean til your trip.. and don't go overboard on vacation.. I gained quite a bit of fat in only 6 days yuck! 

If you have cravings, drink lots of water 

Love ya


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 17, 2004)

Awww, thanks guys.   I'm trying to be positive, really!!  Yes, that was a blueberry pastry, but that is it.  I did need that "metabo boost", now I'm back on track and ready to have my tuna and sweet potato for lunch.  About to go get it actually, I'm hungry.

Working out this afternoon!  I think I'm going to do shoulders and triceps and then some cardio.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 17, 2004)

I should change the name of my thread....

No Trainer, No Program...still New Me


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 18, 2004)

Does no one love me????   


05/18/04 Tuesday
* 3 HEAT before breakfast*
M1: Triple Soy Latte, 2 eggs, 1/2 c. oatmeal
M2: EAS AdvantEDGE Carb Control Shake (1g carb, 99% FF, 15g Protein, 100 cals)
*3 HEAT before lunch *
M3: chicken, a sweet potato, a little bit of broccoli, w/ water to drink, 1 multi, 2 Vit E
M4: 1/2 veggie wrap, 1/2 tuna wrap, water to drink (had this during lecture)
Snack:  a few slices of turkey after workout of cardio and a bunch of lunges and planks and tricep dips
M5: chicken w/ veggies, water to drink

My swimsuit and my dress came in yesterday from Venus Swimwear....it fits really well, but I can see I need to lose a little more in my belly.   I'm really working on it.  I have been really strict on my diet yesterday and today (with the exception of the bb pastry yesterday, but in my own defense, it was small).  Last night's dinner was a small lean steak and a sweet potato.


----------



## JLB001 (May 18, 2004)

Yes we love you!    I'm jealous because I want to go to the beach in Mexico too.  You just won't put me in the suit case.  meanie.  hehe

Dress?  which one did you get?  I have to go shopping Saturday for clothes for the shoot on Sunday.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 18, 2004)

I got this really, really pretty spaghetti strap, black w/ red roses on it.....it fits really well and looks pretty good....would look better if I could drop some of this loose skin around my lower abs.....


Working on it....


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 18, 2004)

I would put you in my suit case Jodie, except all those damn muscles wouldn't fit.......Ooooo, I can just buy a larger suitcase, how 'bout that?


----------



## naturaltan (May 18, 2004)

take me ... take me ... I'm not nearly as muscular as Jodie.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 18, 2004)

OK Cous...c'mon!!!   Hedonism it isn't, but Playa is almost just as good!!!


----------



## naturaltan (May 18, 2004)

... it's all about wearing as little clothing as possible while lounging in the fab sunshine.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 18, 2004)

Oh yeah.....and the clothing I'm taking, is as little as.....will possibly fit!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 18, 2004)

change of plans........I'm having to have my lunch early so no workout until after work.....busy, busy, busy here at work.


----------



## greekblondechic (May 18, 2004)

I love you baby!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 18, 2004)

Ahhh Viv.....I love you too


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 18, 2004)

Someone else's post reminded me I need to take my vitamins......


----------



## Stacey (May 18, 2004)

I loooooooooooveeeeeeeeeee you too  Sowwwy Just been swamped at work!!

can I fit in the suitcase tooooooo??? 

I bet you look really great in the new dress & swimsuit!!

Your working VERY Hard~ I'm VERY proud of you..

k..now can I come.. or more sweet talking?? Kidding


----------



## JLB001 (May 18, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Fitgirl70 *_
> I would put you in my suit case Jodie, except all those damn muscles wouldn't fit.......Ooooo, I can just buy a larger suitcase, how 'bout that?


I don't have muscles.  It's umm...marshmellows?


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 18, 2004)

Man, all you peeps in my suitcase -- I guess it's a good thing that my swimsuits are small!!!


----------



## atherjen (May 18, 2004)

FIT ME IN!!!!  

Hey Tam!!  How have you been? ughhh Im busy as of late! Hope all is well with you!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 18, 2004)

OK, look....this resort is amazing and the beds are big, but honestly, I can only fit two more peeps in the bed next to me and the hubby.....do I have to make you all choose a number between 1 and 15???   

I'm great Jen, and you?   Hey, I was just in your gallery


----------



## atherjen (May 18, 2004)

I pick # 8??  

Im good! been busy but glad to be home!


----------



## JLB001 (May 18, 2004)

Umm....Unlucky #13?


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 19, 2004)

Well if you two are the only two guessing, I guess we don't have to play this game, huh?   Pack your bags......


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 19, 2004)

05/19/04 Wednesday
*Working out at lunch today!*  Man, I'm liking working out over here 

* 3 HEAT, 1 multi, 2 Vit E, 1 fishoil *
M1: 2 eggs, 1/4 c. oatmeal, triple grande soy latte, then 1 c. regular black coffee
M2/snack: snack on raw carrots, broccoli and cauliflower, water to drink.
* 3 HEAT before lunchtime workout (30 min. cardio and then I'll eat lunch) *
M3: sweet potato, chicken breast, water to drink, 1 fishoil
* 3 HEAT before dinner, 1 fishoil, water to drink *
M4: spaghetti made with homemade sauce and ww pasta and lean ground beef, water to drink

I'm doing great with my meals this week.  I'm having either chicken or tuna w/ a sweet potato everyday for lunch.  Gonna keep this up until we leave on Sunday.  Trying to lose as much as humanly possible this week....may only be 1 or 2 lbs and only a tiny bit of BF, but as long as it's going bye bye, that's all I care about.  I'm gonna go over to the cardiology dept and weigh in a min....I'm wondering if I can get someone to do a caliper BF test for me later???  

Gotta get over and make my b-fast now....be back.

Hope all of my peeps are doing great today.


----------



## Stacey (May 19, 2004)

WAIT WAIT. I PICK #11


----------



## Stacey (May 19, 2004)

Hey Tam! yeah on taking the Vitamins!!

what is a Triple latte?? 3 shots of expresso???? 
Hey I have been eating Raw carrots everyday at lunch! Yum! Maybe I will be able to see better soon 

Have  a GREAT day!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 19, 2004)

Yep Stace.....3 shots!!   AND...with my HEAT, boy -- I'm bouncing off the walls here and just took another dose of the HEAT and about to go workout!!!

Damn, I'm gonna be looking HOOOTTT!!


----------



## Stacey (May 19, 2004)

DAMN WOMAN! I bet you do have TONNNNNNNSSSSS OF energy!!!!!!!  

HAVE A GREAT WORKOUT!!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 19, 2004)

I did have tons of energy!!!  That workout felt really good too.   I did cardio and then rolled on the foam cylinder and then did abs

I think I'm gonna work out again tomorrow at lunch too.....I really, really like working out at this fitness center


----------



## atherjen (May 19, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Fitgirl70 *_
> Well if you two are the only two guessing, I guess we don't have to play this game, huh?   Pack your bags......




RIGHT ON!!  
I pack light!  

the fitness center sounds SO awesome the way you describe it! Im jealous!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 19, 2004)

I don't know if I can get a pic or not.....let me go see if there is anythin online


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 19, 2004)

Nope....I'll see if I can get a pic tomorrow


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (May 19, 2004)

yay! I always drop in at the right times 

haha

How are you FG??


----------



## greekblondechic (May 19, 2004)

lol.. mycat is a funny kid

glad to hear the happiness in your posts  almost vacation time!!!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 20, 2004)

I'm great CAT, thanks!!

Yep 3 days Viv....I can hardly stand myself!  Today will be a fun day at work though, we have an All Staff Meeting and those are always fun!

05/20/04 Thursday
No workout this morning -- will workout again at lunch time.
* 3 HEAT before b-fast*
M1: triple grande soy latte, 1 cup of oatmeal (I just don't feel like having eggs this morning and I'm honestly not hungry -- man, I really like this HEAT!!   )
* 3 HEAT before workout *
Workout was: 25 minutes cardio, then 60 crunches
M2: tuna, spinach pasta, water to drink, 1 fishoil
M3:
M4:

Hope everyone has a great day!!  Love to my peeps
Back later


----------



## Stacey (May 20, 2004)

Hey CHICK! I skipped my eggs this morning tooooo but I just didn't want em'

I'm JEALOUS tooo of that fitness center and where you work!!! Do they have a place near me??????????????????????????????

I'm thinking of getting my personal trainer cert this summer. My sister just took the ACE test..and has all the books. She is certified now.. And It's My Dream...hmmmm??????

Ohhhhhhh Playa del carmen here you come!!!!!!!


----------



## greekblondechic (May 20, 2004)

And here I was thinking of skipping the eggs and I didn't wanna get yelled at


----------



## Stacey (May 20, 2004)

hehehehe welllll you won't get yelled at by Me today I had a carbwise bar for bfast! Was RUSHED & on the go. Only slept 3 hours OR LESS.

Today can be skip egg day..lol..but only today


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 20, 2004)

Yeah, skip egg day....have taffy --  oooooh...I wasn't supposed to tell you that   

Oh well, gonna work it off at lunch anyway.   Stace, I don't think CC has a facility in Houston -- damn the luck, you'll just have to come to Dallas


----------



## Stacey (May 20, 2004)

LMAO!!! :bounce: Lordy we would by Hyper w/ taffy!!!

Hmmm? Need help convincing Matt to Move to Dallas!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 20, 2004)

I'm hungry.....I guess I'd better wait though, I'm about to take my HEAT and go workout....


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 21, 2004)

05/21/04 TGIF

I'm hungry...had to fast because I had my blood work done today -- can't wait to get my results on Monday.

No workout this morning, no vits, no supps, now having water.
About to take my HEAT though so I can go get some food.

I'm so excited that we leave on Sunday!!!  I can hardly stand it.

Hope you all are doing wonderful.  I'll be back on sometime today and probably tomorrow at some point.  

I plan to workout today after work and not at lunch because I have an errand to run at lunchtime today.

3 HEAT before lunch
M2: grilled chicken sandwich, water, 1 fishoil, 1 flaxseed oil gelcap
M3/snack: sweet potato and water


----------



## greekblondechic (May 21, 2004)

I hate being hungry when I want to work out!!!!!


----------



## JLB001 (May 21, 2004)

Taffy?  hmm...Ya'll suck!  but I love ya.  LOL


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 22, 2004)

OK, going on vacation - leave tomorrow morning.  Plan to eat somewhat normally but of course w/ some cheats -- it's vacation for cryin' out loud!!!  

Come June 1st, when I get back though --- IT ALL CHANGES.  Time to get serious and lose some serious body fat and get on the ball!!   I will be exactly 5 months (20weeks) out.

I plan to follow Jodie's diet (see below) w/ a few changes mostly on the supps.

Meal 1: 6 egg whites and 1/4 dry oats
Meal 2: 4 oz lean meat, 1/2c. brown rice or sweet potato, 1c. green veggies
Meal 3: 4 oz lean meat, 1/2c. sweet potato, 1c green veggies
Meal 4: 4 oz lean meat and 2c. green veggies
Meal 5: 4 oz lean meat, sweet potato, veggies
Snacks will be: sf. jello, salad (lettuce/tomatoe), sf popcicles 
Bevs will be:  mostly water, maybe 1 or 2 diet cokes a week and some crystal light.
Supps will be: HEAT and SesaThin before everymeal; multi vita/mineral x2 day, Vita. E 2 per day, EFA's, Glutamine 3 caps     2 x/day

I got told on Friday that Will is going to be coming back to Gold's, so I'm gonna train with him.  I don't think Jonna will be coming back anyway - since Gold's closed and then re-opened under new management.  They tried to get all of the trainer's back, but I'd rather work with Will than Jonna.

OK, there's my new plan!!  Starting June 1st.


----------



## greekblondechic (May 22, 2004)

Woohoo, after vacation it's time to get REALLY SERIOUS!

20 weeks! It's coming!!!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 24, 2004)

We are in Playa and loving it.....you all should be very proud of me!!!

I got up this morning and actually went to the fitness center to workout and then ate some eggies and a piece of ww toast

much love to all , talk to you guys again later


----------



## Stacey (May 24, 2004)

HONEY HOW ARE YOU ONLINE IN PLAYA?? GET OFF AND GO PLAY IN THE SAND!!! Crazy Nut!!   Get some sun for me!

I am proud of you for working out! 

Go Play! Love Ya!


----------



## JLB001 (May 24, 2004)

Girlfriend!  Get off the puter and head to the beach!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 27, 2004)

<i know, <i know....we were checking email and I just got on briefly....back to the bar!!!  

Talk to you all later

having a great time though, miss you all bunches.


----------



## greekblondechic (May 27, 2004)

<Jealous!

Glad u havin a good time sweetums!!!!!  MISS YA!


----------



## Stacey (May 27, 2004)

Get some sun for me..and some cool drinks with umbrellas in them.  Yum! 

Have Fun honey Miss You!


----------



## Jill (May 30, 2004)

Im sure you should be ariving home real soon. Hope you had a fab time in Mexico!! I think you should post some pics of you tan!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 30, 2004)

I will be posting some tanned me pics.....as soon as we get them off of the digital and uploaded to the computer....I PROMISE

We had a fab time, I still took my HEAT, still took my vits and my EFA's and the diet wasn't so bad, down there all the meats are lean beefs and chicken.  The problem was the drinks.   BUT -- all in all -- I only gained 5 lbs....not bad for a week on the beach, huh?

OH well....nothing I can't lose in a week.  Right?   Tomorrow I start my June 1 dieting as posted before I left.


----------



## JLB001 (May 30, 2004)

water weight....umm...from too much swimming!   bahahaha

I'm glad you had a goodtime down there.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 31, 2004)

OK, not today.......I start tomorrow....June 1.   I did take my vits and HEAT and everything - as usual.   The diet begins tomorrow!

We had such a great time in Playa.....I'll post some new pics soon


----------



## naturaltan (May 31, 2004)

looking forward to updated pics that weren't taken using the mirror


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 31, 2004)

ha ha...very funny cous


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 31, 2004)

Can someone give me some info on Clenbuterol?

Recs, dosage, when, how much, results to be expected?


----------



## shortstuff (May 31, 2004)

you going to do the real stuff??  if you do i want ot watch your results.


----------



## Stacey (Jun 1, 2004)

Hey honey! Welcome back!! How was your trip?? Fun in the Sun I'm sure!!!  Glad you made it back safely!!

Back to the real world huh!


----------



## JLB001 (Jun 1, 2004)

Tam...I think you would be better off with an ECY stack than Clen.  Plus the Clen you can not get over the counter.  

Once you clean up the diet and start buckeling down, you'll get better results than you might think without the Clen.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jun 1, 2004)

Yeah, gonna do the real stuff!!   I wanna watch too.... 

I plan to start on a 2week on - 2week off cycle.  I will only do a 1/2 tablet in the morning and 1/2 tablet in the afternoon, no later than 2 o'clock....

Diet is going pretty good (today was start date) although it has been a little hard because I'm in a class all day, but their feeding us, so....

M1: coffee, water, 1/2 ww bagel, yogurt, 1 multi, 2 Vit E, 1 fishoil
M2: yogurt, water
M3: turkey sandwich (did not finish bread) ate the rest of the turkey, lettuce and tomato, water to drink.
M4:
M5:

I know this isn't the total diet I'd listed above, but I'm improvising today since I'm locked in this class and they are catering it.

More later, gotta get back to class now.


----------



## shortstuff (Jun 1, 2004)

Good Luck Fit


----------



## tucker01 (Jun 1, 2004)

Hey FG,

Was wondering how the blood results came back after Sesathin?

Thanks
Iain

PS.  Careful with the Clen


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jun 1, 2004)

Thanks for asking.....I've been trying to get a hold of my doctor all day, they called twice while I was on vacation last week.   I should know by this afternoon though and I'll post what my results were.....I'm anxious to know.


I'll be very careful, I promise!!


----------



## JLB001 (Jun 1, 2004)

Tam...a LaQuinta or something else?  Something close to a Pizza Hut and the Cheesecake Factory.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jun 2, 2004)

06/02/04 Wednesday
Today has been a very good day....in training again today....but all in all, a good day.

I took my first 1/2 of Clen this morning, I felt a difference...nothing like the shakes or anything, just like I had tons of energy.  I took it before breakfast
M1: coffee, water, 3 eggs, 1 multi, 2 Vit E, 1 fishoil
M2/snack: SF FF Jello, water
M3: salmon, steamed veggies and a salad, water to drink.  Everyone else in our class had dessert -- I DID NOT!!!   I had fresh fruit!  I WAS GOOD!!
M4:
M5:

More to come later, hopefully class will end early and I can go workout right after work.   If not, it will be later tonight.  Hope everyone is doing great!!


----------



## Stacey (Jun 2, 2004)

meals look great and I'm proud of you for not eating dessert!! You Rock!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jun 3, 2004)

06/03/04 Thursday
Working out at lunchtime today.....

1/2 Clen before breakfast
M1: coffee, 3 eggs, water, 1 multi, 2 Vit E, 1 fishoil
M2/snack:

1/2 Clen before workout
Workout:
M3: 4 oz. lean beef, green beans, had a few carrots too, water to drink
M4: 4 oz. lean beef, green beans, water
M5:


I already know what M3 and M4 is going to be.....I'll fill in the rest and the workout afterwards.

Hope everyone is good today....oh yeah, pictures coming in just a sec.....


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jun 3, 2004)

OK, I'm having trouble.....who can I send these to to help me???


----------



## JLB001 (Jun 3, 2004)

Me..............what are ya sending?


----------



## shortstuff (Jun 3, 2004)

How are you feeling on the clen fit???


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jun 3, 2004)

Jodie....I'm sending you pics from Playa.....email me or give me your email address please...
Thanks




			
				JLB001 said:
			
		

> Me..............what are ya sending?


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jun 3, 2004)

I feel great actually....no jitters or anything -- just like I've got boundless energy....speaking of which....>>>>>>I'm off to go workout


----------



## greekblondechic (Jun 3, 2004)

Good job on skipping dessert hon!  Have a great workout!


----------



## Stacey (Jun 3, 2004)

Yeah Pictures are coming!! 

Have a great workout


----------



## JLB001 (Jun 3, 2004)

gymjunkies@netzero.com


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jun 3, 2004)

Jodie, I just sent pics to you!!


Thanks for the congrats Viv and Stacey -- I'm really working hard to get this right this time!

Viv, how are you doing?   I need to go look through everyone's journals, but I just don't have time right now.  I do it after work.

Loves

Oh >>>>off to go log the lunch


----------



## JLB001 (Jun 3, 2004)

You have pics back Tam!


----------



## JLB001 (Jun 3, 2004)

Tam wanted me to post these.  She's having issues with pictures today.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jun 3, 2004)

Thanks for doing that jodie....i really appreciate it...


----------



## JLB001 (Jun 3, 2004)

you're welcome.  Let me know if I need to edit them.


----------



## RoCk79 (Jun 3, 2004)

Awesome Girl!!!!!


----------



## naturaltan (Jun 3, 2004)

that's what I'm talking about ... real life pics!


----------



## Stacey (Jun 3, 2004)

Great pics girl!!! Looks like you guys were having FUN! 

You are SO pretty toooooooooooo  Sexy Mama!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jun 3, 2004)

Awww thanks guys....but all is see in those pics are:


Faaaat aaaassss!!!!!!


----------



## Jodi (Jun 3, 2004)

Great Pics FG   I hope you had a great time.

Did you ever hear back from your doctor on your cholesterol?


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jun 3, 2004)

OH yeah, thanks for reminding me....

NOT GOOD AT ALL!!!

The total was 383  

Now, I'm trying to get my doctor and one of the cardiologists at Cooper to work together and do an EBT for me.  Possibly even a Thallium Stress Echo.  Our next step is to find out if there is any blockage. And if so, how much?  This scares me a bit, because 12 years ago my mom had a quadruple bypass, my uncle - her brother - died at 38 of coronary failure,  my brother was discharged from the Army two years ago at the age of 23 b/c he had a heart-attack.......soooooo...........

I'm not really sure where all of this is going to lead me.  I don't think I'm at risk of a heart attack though - at least this is what my endocronologist  said.  She said if I was going to have a heart attack, I probably would've already had it.

Anyway, that's the scooby....


----------



## atherjen (Jun 3, 2004)

GREAT to have you back Tam!!! 

Hope you had a SUPER time!! Your pics look awesome!! and you look great! (no calling yourself fat missy! you certainly ARE NOT!!!)  

ohhh goodness! I truly hope everthing with your health improves!!!   Wish you the best with it!


----------



## Jill (Jun 3, 2004)

Great pics hottie!!!!! I bet your tan looks great!


----------



## Stacey (Jun 3, 2004)

Hey hotstuff!!! I wish you the best with your health honey!! I think its good that you have an eye on it.

Take care of yourself!! HUGS

AND YOUR NOT AT ALLLLLLLLLL A FATASSS!! HUSH! Do I need to come kick your but??? No talking like that!


----------



## shortstuff (Jun 3, 2004)

I love the pics!!!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jun 4, 2004)

06/04/04 Friday

TGIF!!!
Happy Friday everyone!  I feel like this has been the longest week....

1/2 clen before breakfast
M1: coffee and eggs, 1/2 ww bagel (actually, I didn't finish it)
M2:
M3: tuna and green beans
M4:
M5:

Hope everyone is having a good morning....gotta get busy now - talk to you all later
Tam

Glad everyone loved the pics....I'll have more as soon as I can get the roll of film developed (I'll get a disk too)


----------



## shortstuff (Jun 4, 2004)

Morning Tammy!!!  Have a great day!!!!!!!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jun 4, 2004)

Hey thanks Shorty......You too doll face!!


----------



## shortstuff (Jun 4, 2004)

He He and you can call me Pam    Have a great day!!!!!!!!


----------



## JLB001 (Jun 7, 2004)

Tam.....where are you???????????


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jun 8, 2004)

06/08/04 Tuesday


Hey peeps, things are busy here....I've got so much to do, it's crazy -- BUT I LOVE MY JOB!!!  

Let's see

1/2 Clen before b-fast
M1: coffee, eggs, 2 bites of ww bagel (it wasn't very good)
M2:**busy and working in cardiology this morning - so all I had was a handful of dried apricots and some water.
1 full clen tab before workout (upping my dose starting today)
M3: tuna and sweet potato, water to drink.
M4:
M5:


----------



## naturaltan (Jun 8, 2004)

seeing any results from the Clen?  and btw, what is clen and what is it's purpose?


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jun 8, 2004)

Yep cous.....I'm seeing pretty good results from it.   I'm really seeing some leanness in my arms and in my rear.......which is really kinda funny that it's happening there!!!!   


We'll see what happens over the next couple of weeks.


----------



## Stacey (Jun 8, 2004)

Hey Tam!! Your doing great girl and I'm so happy that you Love your job! That is wonderful and boy does it make life so much easier!!! 

Thanks so much for calling me today~ your such a sweetie and a great friend!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jun 9, 2004)

06/09/04 Wednesday
I got absolutely no sleep last night!!!  I can't believe I'm as bubbly and "awake" as I am.

Got up for the last time this morning at about 5:10, so I said "screw it" and went to the gym....

1 clen before workout
Workout: 30 minutes on Precor - Level 4; 100 crunches.  I plan to go do my weights this afternoon after work.
m1: 2 eggs, 2 slices turkey bacon, 2 cups coffee, water after that
m2: SF jello and water
1 clen before lunch
m3: 4 oz grilled turkey breast, green beans
m4: 4 oz grilled turkey, don't know about veggies
(I may save my gr. beans for m4 and get a sweet tater to go with m3)
m5:

Everything is working really well with the Clen.   I'm really pleased.....thanks to ("you know who you are") for all of the help and info on the clen

Man, I really wish it would quit raining here....been raining for about 3 days!  I'm sick of it!!

Hope everyone is doing really well today, more later.
Fit


----------



## Stacey (Jun 9, 2004)

Hey girl~ Sorry you didn't get any sleep last night!!

Your meals look Yummy & So healthy!!!

I watched on the news just now and they showed how Dallas/Ft. Worth is flooded in a lot of areas. I hope your high & Dry! We are getting More rain today also! 

Stay Dry


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jun 9, 2004)

wooo hoooo 30  minutes and off I go >>>>> home


Thanks Stacey, meals are good....I'm enjoying this diet A LOT!!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jun 10, 2004)

06/10/04 Thursday.....woo hoo one more day and then TGIF

No workout this morning, I will probably go after work......two meetings back to back today!
1 clen before bfast
M1: 3 eggies adn 2 slices turkey bacon, 2 cups coffee
M2: 4 oz. turkey breast and water, water, water
1 clen before lunch
M3: turkey w/ lettuce, tomato and a pickle slice, 1 cup diet coke, water the rest of the day.
M4:

OH, OH, OH....this morning I weighed and I'm down to 115!!!! WOO HOO
That's going to be the best part of my weekend -- I'm not going to Houston this weekend......long story -- short end of it, I was asked not to go! Not a happy camper 

Talk to you guys later....gotta prepare for the meeting!


----------



## naturaltan (Jun 10, 2004)

"I detect a little jealousy bug here" says detective NT. 

115 ... and still rollin on with the accomplishments.  Do you have a goal weight couSON?


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jun 10, 2004)

Jealousy??  How?

I don't think I really have a goal weight, but come comp time, my trainer said I will probably come in at around 100 if not less....


----------



## naturaltan (Jun 10, 2004)

by whomever asked you not to go ... I'm really just fishing for the inside scoop on why you're not going.   Sorry couSON.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jun 10, 2004)

Oh yeah, you actually might be right!!  Never thought of it.....oh well.  Whatever


----------



## Stacey (Jun 10, 2004)

Hey honey! Sorry your not coming down here  That sucks!! For whatever reason--I'm sorrrry I know you were really looking forward to it!!

On a good note--WOOHOO 115!! That Rocks!! Congrats


----------



## RoCk79 (Jun 10, 2004)

Hey, instead, drive over to Phoenix, I'm asking you to come!!!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jun 10, 2004)

I really don't think your gf would like that


----------



## naturaltan (Jun 10, 2004)

... doesn't sound like a situation that has any positive endings


----------



## RoCk79 (Jun 10, 2004)

Hey now, how about I drive out to see you?


----------



## JLB001 (Jun 10, 2004)

Tam...does he think you'll find a new hottie?  One in a pair of little trunks? 

We'll have to get together another time.


----------



## RoCk79 (Jun 10, 2004)

I hope the little trunks comment was not meaning me.....


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jun 11, 2004)

You still didn't answer the question about your gf Rock.......

what's up there, is the real question?

I don't know what his prob his Jodie......we will definitely get together for your next show.  I already told him I was going!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jun 11, 2004)

06/11/04 Friday
TGIF....that's all I have to say

1 clen before workout:
Today was a full upper body (except chest - which I will save for another day)
I did 2 sets of each w/ 15 - 20 reps each (low weight/high rep)
Bicep curls, shoulder press, lat pull down, row, tricep extension, dips, front lateral raise.

M1: 1/2 low-fat bb muffin and coffee (hey at least I didn't lie)
M2: 4 oz. turkey, water (trying to keep my at desk eating to a minimum because I'm in a different department working today and I don't know how they all feel about "at desk eating", ya know?)
1 clen before lunch
M3: 4 oz. baked fish, steamed veggies and sweet potato, water to drink
M4: haven't had anything yet
M5: don't know yet
(will fill these in later)

Hope everyone is having a great day! Love to all!


----------



## greekblondechic (Jun 11, 2004)

Doin great sweetie!  I am doin "eh" - oh well I'll just say I have room for improvement!


----------



## Stacey (Jun 11, 2004)

Hey honey! Hope your having a great day!! 
I'm super Sore today--yuck!

Meals look yummmmy!! I almost stopped for a bagel this morning..but I didn't have time


----------



## JLB001 (Jun 11, 2004)

Bagel?   MMM.....


----------



## RoCk79 (Jun 11, 2004)

Fitgirl70 said:
			
		

> You still didn't answer the question about your gf Rock.......
> 
> what's up there, is the real question?


She's understanding...LOL,


----------



## naturaltan (Jun 11, 2004)

RoCk79 said:
			
		

> She's understanding...LOL,


is she cute?


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jun 11, 2004)

Awww, thank you sweetie....sorry I'm MIA a lot.   I hope you're doing okay.  Are you doing okay with your diet and workouts and everything.   I'm sure it's been what 3 or 4 weeks since I've checked on you??   What's been going on?  How are things progressing?







			
				greekblondechic said:
			
		

> Doin great sweetie!  I am doin "eh" - oh well I'll just say I have room for improvement!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jun 11, 2004)

THanks Stace.....I'm sorry you're sore today.  I know it's yucky....

I would love to have a bagel, but I just do not want to allow it for myself yet.  Maybe over the weekend I'll have one....we'll see.  I"m trying to be super good!!



			
				Stacey said:
			
		

> Hey honey! Hope your having a great day!!
> I'm super Sore today--yuck!
> 
> Meals look yummmmy!! I almost stopped for a bagel this morning..but I didn't have time


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jun 13, 2004)

06/13/04  Sunday

Worked out this morning and now I'm eating some scrambled egg whites w/ some turkey and a cup of coffee.

I am so proud of Jodie, she did so wonderful, I'm not giving it away.....but......way to go girl.  I am so proud of her.

OK, off to get some work done around the house


----------



## greekblondechic (Jun 13, 2004)

I was off track again for a while, but I am back on track now!


----------



## Blieb (Jun 13, 2004)

Fitgirl70 said:
			
		

> The total was 383


Holy fvck!!!  Did you fast 12 hours before the blood test?  Did you ever hear more about this?  Normal cholesterol is under 200, my dad is on medicine for the rest of his life for it, and I'm usually on the high side.

I took pills for a year or so, but stopped ... get tested once in a while and I'm usually borderline.

I, I, I'm in shock of the # ... looks like you're eating normal, do you take medicine for it?


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jun 13, 2004)

Yeah, I take 6 pills a day for it.   There really is nothing they can do, it's all hereditary.   My mom's family (mom too) has a long history of heart disease.   That's why I do what I do.   My meals are great, my workouts rock and I don't smoke.   I rarely drink and if I do, it's a light beer or maybe two -- I have to do what I do because I don't want to end up like my mom, my brother or my uncle.....thanks for asking Blieb....glad you did.   Any advice??


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jun 14, 2004)

06/14/04 Monday (again) (but I get to go shopping today at lunch, so that's good)

up'd the dose again -- 1 1/2 clen before breakfast
M1: 3 eggs and 1 Soy latte, then water
M2: tuna sandwich on wheat bread (ended up only eating half of the bread) and a Propel Fitness Water, berry flavored
M3:
M4:
M5:

I don't know what my meals will be today, I left all of my food at home on accident and now I have no food scheduled....not worried though, I'll be fine -- All is Good!!

Did not work out this morning, plan to workout after work today -- didn't bring my gear to workout at lunch.


----------



## JLB001 (Jun 14, 2004)

Tam..I had IHOP this morning for breakfast.


----------



## shortstuff (Jun 14, 2004)

morning fit how you doing?


----------



## Stacey (Jun 14, 2004)

*MMMM IHOP-- YUM JODIE*

Hey Fitgirl~ I hope your having a great day!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jun 14, 2004)

TEASE!!!





			
				JLB001 said:
			
		

> Tam..I had IHOP this morning for breakfast.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jun 14, 2004)

I'm having a great day guys....thanks for asking.

OH HEY BURNER........guess what I got this weekend????


An ATV!!   Having fun on it too.  I like it


----------



## Stacey (Jun 14, 2004)

OH COOL!!! HAVE FUN!!!!

As In A 4-Wheeler?? Or a dirt bike??? Explain 
I love my 4-Wheeler!


----------



## naturaltan (Jun 14, 2004)

Stacey ... it's a 4 wheel all terraine vehicle ..  a dirt bike with 4 wheels


----------



## Blieb (Jun 14, 2004)

Fitgirl70 said:
			
		

> Yeah, I take 6 pills a day for it. There really is nothing they can do, it's all hereditary. My mom's family (mom too) has a long history of heart disease. That's why I do what I do. My meals are great, my workouts rock and I don't smoke. I rarely drink and if I do, it's a light beer or maybe two -- I have to do what I do because I don't want to end up like my mom, my brother or my uncle.....thanks for asking Blieb....glad you did. Any advice??


My dad takes medicine for cholesterol & blood pressure.  Thankfully my BP has been pretty normal, though it was higher when I used to smoke (quit over a year and a half ago now) ... 

I'm starting to get my blood checked regularly again (have apt in a few weeks) ... I used to get told that I had "thick blood", that it looked like I was dehydrated, and I used to drink a lot of water (or so I thought).

Since then I drink even more, and get a lot more exercise, and I think it's helped, but I'll never be completely normal, always on the border or slightly over.

I think walking and medicine helped my dad a lot.  The drug I was prescribed was baycol, my old man takes something different.

Eating good and exercising is all I know!  Well, and medicine (liver makes cholesterol). Certain foods (fish & garlic) are supposed to raise good cholesterol, which in turn helps lower the bad.

Have they proposed any radical-sounding treatments?


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jun 15, 2004)

Yep a four-wheeler........love it!!!  I have so much fun on it.  I'll def have to take some pics.

Hope all is well with everyone.

Stace, how ya feeling honey??


----------



## shortstuff (Jun 15, 2004)

OMG I love ATV's!!!!!!  They are so much fun, especially in the sand!!!!  Oh I want one now!!


----------



## Stacey (Jun 15, 2004)

Thanks NT

I was having a blond moment! Don't tell Matt--Especially since We OWN One..he would be laughing at me!! LoL!! 
They are a BLAST!!!!!!!

Tam~ Hey Babe! I'm healing pretty good..just one cut is bothering me and has a bruise around it..but it looks better today. Thanks for asking!! I hate not working out..but I Know I need to Heal


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jun 16, 2004)

06/16/04 Wednesday

I have felt like total S*&^ for the past few days. But I'm feeling a little better today and am back on the diet as planned.

No clen this morning -- I've discovered that they have been giving me really bad headaches since I've up'd the dose and I just don't think I can take 'em anymore......
Oh well, it was worth a shot!

M1: 2 eggs, 1 small tortilla, black coffee
M2: 4 oz, lean steak (grilled) (left over from the other night), 1 tsp natty pb, water to drink.
M3: 4 oz. lean steak (grilled), med. sweet potato, water to drink.
M4:
M5:

As of right now, I stand 13 1/2 weeks out and am about to hit is hard and heavy! I am planning to call Will today to see if he is ready to get back to work with me. If not, I'm going to talk to the management to see what can be done -- THIS IS REALLY GETTING RIDICULOUS!!!
I think once I hit 12 weeks, I will be starting a new journal. This is going to be so exciting!!!
Hope all is well with all of my peeps.....
Have a great day
Tam


----------



## naturaltan (Jun 16, 2004)

You should be hitting it hard and heavy regardless of the amount of time couSON.   Then, if you decide to do the comp, you're ready, if not, you're still a hot momma


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jun 16, 2004)

I've def been hittin' it.....not really hard and heavy, but I've been doing okay.

You're so right though CousON........and I'm still planning on doing the comp.


----------



## RoCk79 (Jun 16, 2004)

Your a hot mama already, you dont need help with that!!!!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jun 16, 2004)

HA!!!

Why are we our own worst's critics????

Anyway.....we have these things that we sell here called Digi-walkers and I have one and found out that I'm walking about 4 to 5 miles per day......that can only add in the cardio department right?   OF COURSE I'M DOING MY REGULAR CARDIO....but a little extra never hurts.


----------



## RoCk79 (Jun 16, 2004)

Thats the way our minds think, I feel you on the whole your your own worst critic!!!!   But take it from us, you are HOT!!!!


----------



## shortstuff (Jun 16, 2004)

MOrning fit-  sorry the clen gave you a headache, but like you said at least you tried


----------



## Stacey (Jun 16, 2004)

Hey Girl-- I hope you get to feeling better:Kiss: Thats good you figured out what was giving you headaches! You definatly need to talk to the management about your Personal Trainer problem~ Especially with the comp coming up!! Your gonna do great girl!!!! 

I got one of those step walker thingies that says how many feet you walked, etc.. from McDonalds--and it counts a step every 3 INCHES--Peice of crap!! LoL -- I'm sure yours is way better though


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jun 16, 2004)

These little digi-walkers are only $20 if anyone wants one -- I'll be happy to mail it to you.


----------



## Stacey (Jun 16, 2004)

Do they work right??


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jun 17, 2004)

Hey sorry I'm just now getting to you.  They work really, really well!   You want me to send you one?


----------



## Stacey (Jun 18, 2004)

oh cool--good to know! Oh no girl-- I'm buying me one this weekend at Academy! But thank you!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jun 22, 2004)

06/22/04 Tuesday
Yes, I'm alive....all is well and I'm so, so busy at the office.....I'll try to do an update this afternoon


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jun 24, 2004)

06/24/04 Thursday

My thursday is going pretty good so far.

M1: 2 eggs, 1 slice turkey bacon, coffee
I will have water in a bit -- I need more coffee right now though.
M2: 1/2 of a mini Detour bar, water
M3: medium sweet potato topped with about 4oz lean ground beef, water to drink.
M4: about 3 oz of ground beef and about 2 oz of grilled chicken, water to drink.
M5:
I don't know how I'll spread my meals out today. I brough some chicken, tuna and some steak, I will also go over to the cafe and get a sweet potato and maybe some veggies today too -------damnit....that reminds me, I forgot to bring my spinach. Oh well, save that for tomorrow or for dinner tonight.

Love to all, hope everyone is doing well!!

Oh workouts:
I will do my workout today at lunch. I've been doing that lately since I STILL don't have my trainer........I've spoken to Will, but he keeps telling me he will call me and talk to me about it all. I don't know what that means and I'm quickly getting scared!


----------



## naturaltan (Jun 24, 2004)

couSON


----------



## RoCk79 (Jun 24, 2004)

I think you should get a new trainer girl.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jun 24, 2004)

You might be right J!   I'll try to call Will later to see what his plan/agenda is


----------



## RoCk79 (Jun 24, 2004)

Actually, you dont need no stinkn trainer, you already look AWESOME!!!  The trainers need you to help motivate them to stay inshape!!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jun 29, 2004)

ANYONE MISS ME???


I have good news!  I am going to get my money back from Gold's Gym.   I think they might have had some legal inquisitions and they are going to give the members their money back.  However -- this means I REALLY don't have a trainer now........

I'm pretty happy about that.

Secondly -- My diet is going okay, but I haven't been feeling well lately and haven't worked out in almost a week.  I'm feeling okay now and am going to try to go workout tomorrow at lunch.   I've actually been feeling a little depressed lately too.

Hey, at least the diet is good 

I don't know where I stand now on the comp (October)  I almost feel like there's no way I can make it.       Does anyone wanna join in my   fest???

Anyway -- just thought I'd let everyone know I was still alive and give you all my good news!

More later,
Tam


----------



## RoCk79 (Jun 29, 2004)

Hey, like I said, you look good, you go take that comp right now and win first place girl, your ready!!!!


----------



## greekblondechic (Jun 30, 2004)

Just look at the awesome transformation Jodie made in 16 weeks and stop doubting yourself!


----------



## JLB001 (Jun 30, 2004)

TAMMMMMMMYYYYYYYYYYY...

Call me sometime on Thursday!!     Just not at 6:30am, I'm sleeping in some!  
We may be coming up that way in Sept!  We need to do some girlie talk soon!!!


----------

